# New Bellfab has arrived!



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, the big day has arrived. My new Bellfab arrived today. Craig did a great job on the smoker. This thing is built like a tank. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The freight company also did a great job of trying to rip one of the wheels off of it. Fortunately the axle is fine, so I just need a replacement wheel and I'll be up and running.

Is there a tutorial posted anywhere on the proper way to season a new smoker? I would also like to know where you guys purchase your door mounted thermos, as I am now in need of two of them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 12, 2010)

Now thats one fine looking smokers and it does appear to be built pretty good except for that wheel thingy. I know you should call it "Tri-pod" and you should have fun with a couple of big smokes that I'm sure you have planned. Congrats again.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 12, 2010)

I was thinking of calling it "NASCAR" since it appears to be always turning left.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 12, 2010)

I was wondering what the heck kind of smoker as wheels that are turned all funky until I read the post. haha. Hope you like the new smoker.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Apr 12, 2010)

That is one fine looking smoker. So how big is your family ? Or is this for your whole neighborhood ?
As far a temp gauges, why not check with the builder for his ideas. If he's not local, try checking with a custom build trailer place near by (they may also make smokers) and have all the accessories you could imagine.
Otherwise.........its on-line shopping.......
As far as "seasoning", just load the firebox, have a temp gauge on the grilles inside & see how the temps work & how long, so you have an idea on what it takes. This just "burns off" the newness of the unit.
Just my $0.02...you season it by using it........kinda like a new cast iron pan.............


----------



## garyt (Apr 12, 2010)

Tel tru thermometers, eBay or from the company, just Google them.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 12, 2010)

Super Nice Smoker...

Here are two sources for Thermometers.

This one is in Kansas City, Kansas and reliable
http://www.kck.com/tel-tru_grill_smo...ermometer.html

This one is owned by a member here, and I recommend him highly.
http://www.westernsmokers.com/index....iewCat&catId=2


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice looking rig as for seasoning it wash it out and rinse it good then start a small fire to dry it out. Once dry spray the whole cooking chamber with Pam or coat with veggie oil including the grates then light or stoke up the fire with the wood of your choice for flavor and try to keep the temps around 225-250 for 45 minutes to an hour then kick it up to around 350 for 45 minutes to an hour then bring it back down to the 225 range and let it go for another 45 minutes or so then play some more with changing temps once your comfortable with it throw some meat in it and have a cook even if its just a fatty may as well have at least a snack while you got it fired up


----------



## wingman (Apr 13, 2010)

*Pineywoods is right on.* I would also add that if yours like some are dual purpose meaning cooking low and slow and higher temps as well, you might want to take it up over 400 degrees if possible to cure the paint and burn off any paint fumes at that temp.


----------



## jdt (Apr 13, 2010)

congrats, to bad about the wheel, how the heck did they bend it? your lucky to have had that forklift, 700 lbs don't roll so hot on one wheel lol.


----------



## marty catka (Apr 13, 2010)

Great links for the therms Beer-B-Q, but his $24.97 price on the beer can chicken holder seems a little high.  
$3.97 aat Lowes.


----------



## harleyguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice rig
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I'm sure you will enjoy many good smokes on that monster. I agree on the towmotor thing. How in the world would you have unloaded without it? If ya don't mind me askin, what kinda price did it run ya?


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 13, 2010)

You guys are right about the forklift. That's why I had it delivered to my office. I have lots of experience with freight companies, and they can tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet. That wheel is made out of 1/4" steel, and they bent it up like a taco. I'm not sure exactly how they did it. I'm just thankful that they didn't bend the axle. 

The smoker cost me $750, which is super reasonable when you look at the construction of this thing. I started shopping Home Depot, Lowes, Bass Pro etc... and I just wasn't happy with what was available from the big factories. I'm happy with my call.

And as far as the size of my family, I am divorced and live by myself...lol.  But i love to cook for family and friends and am kind of the unnoficial caterer.  It's not uncommon for me to cook for up to 50 people.


----------



## harleyguy (Apr 13, 2010)

So, from what I am gathering from this is that you didn't have any type of  shipping insurance. I really like your rig, it really seems to be built well. What are your specs on your rig, so that I can compare with what I need? Thanks for your input.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 13, 2010)

You don't have to buy insurance.  If they tear it up, they are responsible for fixing it.  I'm just going to have to go through the red tape of filing a claim.  

Specs are as follows: 

Firebox 20" long 20" diameter 5/16" steel

Cooking chamber 48" long 24" diameter 1/4" steel


----------



## jdt (Apr 13, 2010)

did you call Craig yet and see what he wants for a wheel, more than likely its going to be cheap enough they may not even mess with a claim and just pay for it, I would certainly think whatever hit that wheel had to have some damage also.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep, I already have a new wheel on the way.  Craig is an easy guy to work with.


----------



## got14u (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya I don't sell many of those..lol..It's all because of the price from the supplier..Not really trying to hunt down a different supplier for those either, more or less they come from my therm supplier and that is their suggested msrp...So I second the high price comment but figure I would put it up there anyways.

I just googled it and sorta sad my cost is what it goes for on amazon


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jun 24, 2012)

I just picked up my BellFab today!  Craig is an easy guy to work with. He will make whatever you want. I paid the same as what you would pay for a sheet metal version at the local big box store. The 5/16" steel was the big turn on for me. It will certainly hold the heat for a while.


----------

